# I need help



## Ryan f (Apr 28, 2015)

I need help to identify an artist or more info on a painting I have


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this is by Jacob Collins check out his site. Looks to me like the signature matches. http://www.jacobcollinspaintings.com/


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I'm pretty sure this is by Jacob Collins check out his site. Looks to me like the signature matches. http://www.jacobcollinspaintings.com/


I spent over an hour last night looking up Collins' Paintings.. there are a BUNCH!! LOL..

Jacob was my best guess as well.. but he seems to sign the date as well on most of his pieces and his "I" is different... but they do look similar

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ryan how did you come by this painting?


----------



## Ryan f (Apr 28, 2015)

was a gift it is huge as was curious of price and origin


----------

